# Toilet running inside bowl



## tzzzz216 (Dec 15, 2006)

You may have the chain to short holding the flapper up or it maybe your handle moving the flapper to one side when flushed see if the nut is lose on it , is it the correct flapper for the brand w.c ? , The best flapper out there for my money cost about $4.00 retail is the Corky Red flapper, let us know how you make out .


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

tzzzz216 hit some pointers, but here i what I think is going on.

Look in the tank, there is a small tube that comes from the tank water fillvalve, and heads to the tanks flushvalve overfill tube, if the tube is inside the overfill tube and is located below the tanks full water line spot, it can cause the water to get siphoned out of the tank and you not even know it is happening, if that tube is below the full water line lift it up and above the water line this will stop that from happening.


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

there is a rubber bladder in the ballcock this has a small hole in it this lets the water in to pressurize the bladder to close. Thats clogged.Replace the bladder or the ballcock.
The pressure of the water turns the water off funny aint it!


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

UPDATE:

I changed out the ballcock valve with a kit from Lowe's for about $10 or so. It doesn't have the same ball-shaped float, this one rides on the fill tube. I also bought a kit to replace the drain seal, that the flapper seals against. Long story short, one of my ballcock valves EXPLODED while I was out of town. Luckily, the wife caught it about 10 minutes after it happened, and only flooded out HALF of my basement! After I got home, I replaced all 3 of my ballcock valves and fixed the leaks in both toilets for about $45! The replacement kit for the seal actually glues to the original seal with (included) RTV and they include a new flapper. They also instruct you to cut the flapper if you have PVC instead of metal piping for the drain tube. I think this may have fixed the problem by itself, but all 3 toilets are now functioning properly! Thanks, guys!
Matt


----------

